# We need a spiritual humor forum .



## earl (Sep 30, 2010)

I figured this could go here since we all seem to have a sense of humor. I think.
 The first thread to get locked down was in the Christian forum. OK ,That's kind of prejudice until you see I started it . The humor to me was ,it didn't get locked down because of me.
 Now I find that humorous.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 1, 2010)

See here: 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=573185


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't quite get your point. I still think it's funny .


----------

